# How many Visitors do you all get?



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All!

Hope eveyone is doing great!

Well just was sittin here at work @ 0732, and thought I'd try to get a feeling of the numbers of TOT'rs and visitors everyone gets..........reason I ask, is that, like you all, I LOVE!!!! making and creating a cool haunt, and, of course try to improve each year......I got infected (LOL) in about 2001 with a neighbour of mine and some old clothres and spaggetti "guts"....now I am working on a full wood walk through haunt with 2 room and 2 halls.........last year we had about 16 kids (mabey) and a few parents.......becasue we are in a area that is kinda/ sorta isolated....we have 2 big residential areas each on either side of us (about 1.5km apart).......we are on a dead end street, in between these areas on a road that connects them and is sorta isolated...I really don't care, and will continue the "spirit",(perhaps eventually word will get out) but just wondered what kind of turnout other people get....

thanks all


~C~


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Last year we had 520 TOT's. Older, residential neighborhood, close to two main streets that see a lot of traffic. They come by the car load at times.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We get hundreds of ToTs. Most are on their best behavior (some are a big pain in the *ss) We get more every year, some people come from miles away...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in typical suburbia with a corner house. The first year we got about 20, but I barely had any decorations out because we'd only moved in 2 weeks before. The next year I added a graveyard and got about 35. Last year I added boarded up windows, lighting and fog - we jumped to 75. I'm planning for at least 100 this year as it seems the more I add the more TOT I get.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

We hover around 300 or so..


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

A few thousand per night


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy cow! great stuff.....eventually I guess the numbers will grow!

C


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Out here in frigid Alberta, we got just over 100 last year, but it was -20C and parent drove their kids over when their friends had called them. I always over budget the candy and buy it the day of or just before when it's half price.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last year we got probably around 80 people, it was our first haunt since moving to where I live now so I'm interested in seeing if the numbers will grow once more people know about us. Where I use to live before we moved we would get close to or slightly over 200 TOT's and the numbers would grow each year, kids would remember the house and bring their friends etc. 
I've noticed that the weather here tends to have a lot to do with how many people we get as well, if it's very cold or rainy we don't get nearly as many people.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Man you guys need to get some advertising out!
We have signs all over and our haunt gets a few thousand visitors PER NIGHT!

It must be all about advertising.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Last year we got almost 900 TOTers. We live in a small town of only about 500 and we are surrounded all around by farmland. Alot of people come in from the surrounding areas. It also helps that my street is probably the longest stretch of residential street in town. From 6 to 8 it is nonstop. I do a display also so we get alot of gawkers.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Last year The Haunted Manner had over 1000 on Halloween.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya we usally see about 500 on Halloween and about 150 friends/family on devil's night....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

we plan for 400


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Well In The Past I'd Be Lucky To Get 20-25 But Last Year With My Display I Got 120 So It May Be More ........ Aw Crap I Need More Candy


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Last year was the 1st haunt I did. Big white canopy sitting in driveway and used part of the garage with black lights in 3 fixtures and me sitting in front. Not that spectacular as far as a curb "fright" appeal, but I would venture to say we had 75. I too was thinking about advertising, however, until I really build up manpower to really put on a good show I am hesitant to do more than just H-night. 

While I am not putting out flyers on every stop sign in the area, I thought about "local" advertising. This is a bit corny but picture this...

Pickup truck at end of driveway, truck bed to the street. In the back is a 12 foot pole that will be anchored in a cement bucket. That isn't the most important part of it since this isn't going to attract anything but odd stares. And don't worry, the pole will be anchored even more but that isn't the meat of the story. 

I took a large plastic container (animal crackers in bulk), covered the outside with saran wrap and painted a light coat of red paint. I wasn't sure I wanted to paint the container in case I over-painted. Attached to the lid on the inside is going to be a strobe light. Attach that to the top of pole or just beside the top. Then I have red chase lights that will be going downward in motion (or upward if that looks better) that are zip tied to the pole so that all lights are pointing towards the street. 

The way I see it, a red flashing light will be at the street about 15 ft or more in the air saying "hey, over here". Then since my haunted house is actually in the back yard, I am going to have yellow chase lights motioning folks to the back yard where they will see the haunt sign and shortly thereafter the graveyard and "mock" cornfield.

Since this is all still in my head and hasn't been put out, it sounds like it should work to bring in TOTs over just having a porch light on.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here we get around 100 ToTs depending on the weather and of course school nights. But the best part for me is neighborhood kids stopping me in front of the house in August and asking " What are you going to do for Halloween this year?"


----------

